# The Hot Zone; about Ebola Virus



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Did a search and didn't find it here. I'm on page 79 now, Holy Crap!
Anyone else read this? Your thoughts?

*The Hot Zone:* The Terrifying True Story of the Origins of the Ebola Virus
by: Richard Preston

The bestselling landmark account of the first emergence of the Ebola virus. A highly infectious, deadly virus from the central African rain forest suddenly appears in the suburbs of Washington, D.C. There is no cure. In a few days 90 percent of its victims are dead. A secret military SWAT team of soldiers and scientists is mobilized to stop the outbreak of this exotic "hot" virus. The Hot Zone tells this dramatic story, giving a hair-raising account of the appearance of rare and lethal viruses and their "crashes" into the human race. Shocking, frightening, and impossible to ignore, The Hot Zone proves that truth really is scarier than fiction.

=====================

"The first chapter of The Hot Zone is one of the most horrifying things I've read in my whole life-and then it gets worse. That's what I keep marveling over: it keeps getting worse. What a remarkable piece of work."
-Stephen King

Edit: http://www.amazon.com/The-Hot-Zone-Terrifying-Origins/dp/0385479565
Plenty of used copies available cheap.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, my first thought is that this outbreak has got to be _phenomenal_ for his sales.

Secondly, I read it a few weeks ago and decided that I really would like to avoid turning into a bag of mushy organs if at all possible. Couldn't put the book down!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Very good book, very scary too. Airborbe monkey ebola, here on US soil, twice. They demolished the ¥#!?!! Building after the 2nd time. 

Cant believe the press or fox has even remembered this book, considering the headlines.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Finished it a few days ago, good read (minus the cussing, which I blacked out in my copy).
According to the book, the virus that the monkeys had was not as deadly to humans as others have been. 
But good grief, the boneheaded actions of some of the gov't people we trust our lives to. 
If it had been a people burner DC would have been wiped out. 
Not that that's such a bad thing... :-o


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The ebola outbreak is so pre election.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ebola is over now Obama cured it. No need for they press coverage now move on to the next issue.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yea, just give him 6 or 7 billion to fight Ebola and all will be good


----------

